# possible visa problem ?



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

I applied for a multiple entry 90 day tourist visa on 11 nov from England, I arrived in Thailand on 18 Jan ,with the intention of visits to Cambodia and Vietnam with my friends,unfortunatly i was unable to go with them due to sickness, My return flight to UK is in 4 weeks , what are the consequences of not using the visa as intended. any good advise on this will be appreciated..........Grennor.


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

The usual type of tourist visa is for 60 days which can then be extended for a further 30 days at the immigration office ( fee of c. 2k Bt).If you do this then you should be ok for your departure date.Overstay is charged at 500 Bt/day (not recommended as technically it is illegal and can lead to arrest and deportation.)


----------



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

steiner said:


> The usual type of tourist visa is for 60 days which can then be extended for a further 30 days at the immigration office ( fee of c. 2k Bt).If you do this then you should be ok for your departure date.Overstay is charged at 500 Bt/day (not recommended as technically it is illegal and can lead to arrest and deportation.)


Thanks for your reply Steiner, it looks like the immigration office for me............Cheers Grennor


----------

